# Early Signs Of Hith



## shadyshoal (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey everybody, recently I saw some pics of a really bad case of hole in the head. I was wondering if anybody could tell me any physical signs to look for and where to look. I've read many different theories on how it happens, maybe somebody has an experience they would like to share? I have a 6 inch rhom that to me looks very healthy...i just want to keep him that way! what do you guys think?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With a 6" rhom you shouldnt have a promlem as hith doesnt usually appear untill the rhom is large though who knows it could be caught at a young age and just be dormant untill its larger. Either way early hith looks more like minor scrapes like if your rhom hit its face on a piece of rock or wood but there wont be extra tissue and it will be more of an indented pit.

The main theories say excess voltage in a tank can lead to it or bad water quality/feeding


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

You may find this article to be useful regarding hole in the head, http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+2160&aid=2586


----------



## shadyshoal (Jul 19, 2010)

alright thanks guys. so how much voltage is too much? i have a small power head a jager 200 watt heater, an aquaclear 70. in a 55. that should be perfect in my opinion, right?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He means stray voltage running through your tank, equipment thats faulty not working right.
If all your stuff was faulty then that would be bad


----------

